# How to Rebuild Apache in cPanel?



## Hostechsupport (Nov 2, 2011)

*You can Rebuild Apache in cPanel using the following steps: *

1. Log in as the root using ssh to your server
2. Type the following commands:
# cd /scripts
# ./updatenow
# ./easyapache
3. Simply take after on screen directions to modify Apache for CPanel server under Linux/FreeBSD OSes. 

4. If you don't mind take note of that you should see a menu on the screen asking you which alternative you might want to be incorporated with your Apache introduce. 

5. Select alternatives according to your prerequisites. 

6. When it has finished it will naturally restart Apache for you and you will then have the capacity to utilize the new components.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Cross posting is considered discourteous. Please read this.
https://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184


----------

